# Ram Powell 8/19/11



## alpike99 (Jul 16, 2011)

Water is the best Ive seen it this summer. Saw tuna jumping around the platform early this morning. Several boats fishing now, but havent seen them land many.


----------



## RollTider (Jun 30, 2011)

Thanks for the update. Hoping I can get out there next weekend


----------



## msubdawg (Feb 29, 2008)

Thanks, I hope to see you tomorrow.


----------



## Bow Down (Jun 8, 2011)

We will at least be doing a drive by tomorrow afternoon.....:thumbsup:


----------



## alpike99 (Jul 16, 2011)

Let me add that the water isnt the clear clear blue that I've seen out here before. It still has some what of a slight green tint to it. But the clarity is good and some tuna activity in the mornings. Havent had time to watch, but the boats that came last night, havent left yet.


----------



## Caspr21 (Oct 4, 2007)

Bow Down said:


> We will at least be doing a drive by tomorrow afternoon.....:thumbsup:


doug.........there is a line a couple miles south of there. 2 whites were tagged on it yesterday and lost a blue.


----------

